# Rogers and push email for iPhone



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Since i bought my iPhone back in August, I have never had push email to my iPhone from my rogers.com email account. My mobileme push works perfectly.

I have phoned Rogers on numerous occasions and each time I am given a different story or a different solution. Sometimes they tell me it doesn't work with Rogers email, sometimes they say it does and to try different things. It seems to work when they send me a test message (sometimes) but then doesn't after we get off the phone.

And sometimes my 15 minute fetch doesn't work either.

Push for my rogers acct is on, mobileme push is off for email but on for cal and contact syncing.

Is this normal????? 

Anyone here have any further enlightenment for me or possible solutions?

Thanks,
Thom


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

do you ever turn the phone off completely (hold down the power button until you get the red slider and let it do a shut down) or do a re-set (hold down the power and home buttons until you get the slider)? sometimes those mail settings only take effect after a full boot-up...


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I have done re-starts, but not a re-set on power up. If I do that I assume I'll have to recreate my email accounts, but my cal and contacts and tunes will sync back for me?


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

i don't think doing a re-set (holding down the power and home button for 10 secs until you see the white apple symbol) gets rid of any info, but i haven't found a clear explanation of what it actually does (or how it differs from a on/off boot)... but it is kinda the next step to try for getting things to work. after that you could do a software restore of the os from the main page in itunes.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

push email works for me, and has since i got the iPhone from Rogers back in July.
you should check your settings.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

When you added your Rogers email account, did you add it as a Yahoo! Mail account?


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

depmode101 said:


> push email works for me, and has since i got the iPhone from Rogers back in July.
> you should check your settings.


Settings are all as they should be according to the multiple people at Rogers I have spoken with.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> When you added your Rogers email account, did you add it as a Yahoo! Mail account?


Yessir!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Thom said:


> Yessir!


Odd!

Do a test... Create a generic free Yahoo! Mail account, set it up on your phone for push and see if it works as expected??


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Odd! Do a test... Create a generic free Yahoo! Mail account, set it up on your phone for push and see if it works as expected??


Just tried that. It does not push for that account either. 

Now THIS is weird.. whenever I make a change or re-do a setting on my iPhone, or restart it, I get push to both accounts (real and generic) for two or three test messages each a minute or so apart, then the push stops altogether for both accounts. I am using a hotmail acct to send messages to both accts, as well as sending from each acct to the other. (I am using the hotmail acct to send so that I am not using a yahoo acct for the sending for all tests.) Regardless of where the mail is coming from, the push stops after two or three messages.

Added via edit: I also tried adding my regular acct to my daughter's 2 day old iPhone and it did not get mail pushed to it there either.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

so the push will stop for the mobileme too? that is nutty!

i guess another question is whether you have mobileme syncing of mailboxes turned on... maybe that's overwriting the info you're entering on the phone? so maybe turn off mailbox syncing...

i know it doesn't answer the question, but can you just forward the rogers acct to your mobileme?


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> so the push will stop for the mobileme too? that is nutty!
> 
> i guess another question is whether you have mobileme syncing of mailboxes turned on... maybe that's overwriting the info you're entering on the phone? so maybe turn off mailbox syncing...
> 
> i know it doesn't answer the question, but can you just forward the rogers acct to your mobileme?


Mobileme push for mail, cal and contacts works perfectly. I even turned the mobileme push for mail only off to see if that made any difference, but no.

Not quite sure how to turn off syncing of mobileme mailboxes... Can you help there?

Forwarding rogers mail from Mail to my mobileme acct works. It is PIA when I want to reply, especially if it is a reply all and I have to copy all the addresses. If I forward from the rogers web mail it works fine (no addresses to copy on replies) ... but it is supposed to push. I want it to push. I get very frustrated when something is supposed to work and it doesn't. I am paying for it.. 

I also don't understand why it works for a few messages then stops pushing.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

"Not quite sure how to turn off syncing of mobileme mailboxes... Can you help there?"

plug the phone in to your computer, select it in the iTunes devices list, click the 'Info' tab at the top of the iTunes iPhone page and scroll down to 'Mail Accounts'. it might be interesting to see what is being synced... i'd consider de-selecting the rogers acct., deleting the acct. from the phone and then re-adding it (maybe even throw a reboot of the phone in there as well!).


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Rogers again. Same thing.. first few messages push then nothing. They had me reset network settings, first few messages push then none. 

Then they had me totally erase the iPhone and start it up as a new device.. no user data on it. I set up my rogers email acct on it.. now the ONLY acct on it, and it still won't push. Not even a few messages.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I am finally going to give up. I have received so much BS from Rogers on this issue. I have experienced some push email (sometimes) with my rogers account, my daughters get push email with their rogers accounts, and others I have spoken with get push email with their Rogers account.

Yet Rogers keeps saying they do not support push email from their email servers and will do nothing to ensure I get push email. How can they say they do not provide push when so many people get it?????????

So I have no push and everyone else does.

What a pile of crap. And it isn't my phone because my mobileme acct pushes perfectly, ALL THE TIME!

Hello????? Rogers??????


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

If you can, I'd make a Genius Bar appt at the Apple Store and ask them to take a look at it... Perhaps they can help, they certainly seem to have seen their share of odd stuff!?


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

If the mobileme email is working fine, then how about forwarding all rogers email to your mobileme account? Then over time, find a way to steer anyone who sends email to your rogers email address, to your mobileme email address. 

This is just my opinion, but I recommend to my clients, to try not to rely on rogers and/or sympatico email accounts, and instead use other services (gmail, mobileme, etc..) or use their own on their domain, if possible. 

My reason is simple, if you switch ISP, your email account is gone. When I moved from Ontario to Nova Scotia in 2009, rogers is not available in my area (only cable here is Eastlink), so I would have lost any rogers accounts I had. 

Cheers,


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> If you can, I'd make a Genius Bar appt at the Apple Store and ask them to take a look at it... Perhaps they can help, they certainly seem to have seen their share of odd stuff!?


Been there. It is not an Apple problem, it is a Rogers problem. Spent another hour plus on the phone with Rogers after my last post. FINALLY someone is opening a ticket on it so it gets dealt with.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Thom said:


> Been there. It is not an Apple problem, it is a Rogers problem. Spent another hour plus on the phone with Rogers after my last post. FINALLY someone is opening a ticket on it so it gets dealt with.


So it should be... Something is clearly not right!


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

lyonsnet said:


> If the mobileme email is working fine, then how about forwarding all rogers email to your mobileme account? Then over time, find a way to steer anyone who sends email to your rogers email address, to your mobileme email address.
> 
> This is just my opinion, but I recommend to my clients, to try not to rely on rogers and/or sympatico email accounts, and instead use other services (gmail, mobileme, etc..) or use their own on their domain, if possible.
> 
> ...


Tried that. Forwarding rogers mail to mobileme removes the mail from the server so there is then no way of accessing it on my home computer when I get home. I can have Mail forward it, but my computer has to be up and running to do that, and I often have it with me in the car if on the road. 

If the latest rogers efforts fail, I will switch all my mail to my mobileme acct. PIA though as I have a kazillion contacts. I do have a move coming up in two years to an area of the province that is not serviced by rogers, so I'll have to change email accts at that time. May do it sooner than later.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Rogers may very well not provide (or at least support) push. It's Yahoo that does - my understanding is they provide Roger's email.



Thom said:


> Yet Rogers keeps saying they do not support push email from their email servers and will do nothing to ensure I get push email. How can they say they do not provide push when so many people get it?????????


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

polywog said:


> Rogers may very well not provide (or at least support) push. It's Yahoo that does - my understanding is they provide Roger's email.


Apparently the techs who deal with the mail servers will be handling the ticket for my situation. Fingers crossed....


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Thom said:


> Apparently the techs who deal with the mail servers will be handling the ticket for my situation. Fingers crossed....


Hope it works out! Push is a great thing to have.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Thom said:


> Tried that. Forwarding rogers mail to mobileme removes the mail from the server so there is then no way of accessing it on my home computer when I get home. I can have Mail forward it, but my computer has to be up and running to do that, and I often have it with me in the car if on the road.


It may remove the e-mail from the Rogers/Yahoo Mail server, but it will then be on the MobileMe server. I can read my MobileMe e-mail on my iPhone, and go home and still read it in Mail, or through the MobileMe website.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

RiceBoy said:


> It may remove the e-mail from the Rogers/Yahoo Mail server, but it will then be on the MobileMe server. I can read my MobileMe e-mail on my iPhone, and go home and still read it in Mail, or through the MobileMe website.


Yes, I discovered that earlier today. I then created an account in Mail for my mobileme address. However, if I trash a message on my iPhone, it is moved to the trash in Mail. I then have to move it back to my Mail inbox to keep it. I can live with that for a while. I still want what I am paying for from Rogers.

At east I have the functionality I want, even it is a slightly cobbled version of that functionality.

Edit: A correction... if I move a message from Mail trash to Mail inbox, it reappears on my iPhone, and I don't want stuff accumulating on my iPhone. CRAP!


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Rogers email push notification works*

I just set up my official Rogers email account on my iPhone, with Push Notification. Well actually, I have it set for manual download, but have tested it with push turned on to auto, and it notifies me when I get a new email. However, the iPhone doesn't seem to populate the email instantly. There's about a 10min delay from the time I sent the email to my Rogers account till it gave me a notice. On my computer, my email client got the email just a couple of minutes earlier. So looks like there is a delay in the Rogers server when it receives email. But Push does work for Rogers email account.

It was far more simple than I imagined. I just entered my rogers email address ([email protected]) and password, the iPhone did everything else - set up account, both Incoming (POP) and Outgoing (SMTP) info. I was pretty surprised, I didn't have to enter that bit of info. Not exactly sure how it knew the correct info though. Note: I was connected through Wi-Fi at home when I did this. But I don't think it makes a difference whether your using the 3G network or Wi-Fi. By the way, I'm with Telus.

For some reason SSL doesn't work in this setup, so I just keep it off, and make sure to have *Delete from server* set to Never. Leave Authentication and Server Port as is. By the way deleting emails from my phone doesn't delete them from the server.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I also had a heck of a time with my email. I have a shaw email address and the final solution for me was to turn off Wifi on my phone. 
I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Weird. I always use Wi-Fi when I'm at home. Saves on data usage. All my email accounts work fine. I'm just waiting 2 see if I can access my Rogers account when I'm not home and using the 3G network.


----------



## AGold (Jul 5, 2007)

*Push email works with 3G, but not Wifi*

I have also found that my rogers email pushes when connected to the 3G network, but not when I'm connected to my wifi network at home.
Has anyone found a fix for this?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

To confirm, hotmail, aim, and rogers emails set up on my iPhone works both on Wi-Fi and 3G. Except for the little delay I mentioned previously, Push feature works fine. No extra work required to set up. Just entered my email addy and password. iPhone did the rest. Pretty cool. Love this phone.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Final answer I got from a REALLY HIGH UP (??) tech guy at Rogers is that they use Yahoo's mail servers (we all knew that) and that some accounts have push that works and some don't, and they don't know what the problem is and it is up to Yahoo to resolve it. They'll let me know if they ever get an answer. They also said that officially ROgers does not support push. SO I can't ask for a reduction in my monthly fee for a service I expected but didn't get.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thom said:


> Final answer I got from a REALLY HIGH UP (??) tech guy at Rogers is that they use Yahoo's mail servers (we all knew that) and that some accounts have push that works and some don't, and they don't know what the problem is and it is up to Yahoo to resolve it. They'll let me know if they ever get an answer. They also said that officially ROgers does not support push. SO I can't ask for a reduction in my monthly fee for a service I expected but didn't get.


Sounds like a whole lot of malarky too me. But I do agree with the fact that they don't know anything. lol Rogers has had the iPhone for years, you'd think they would have figured this out by now. Curious, is Rogers your carrier or are they just your IP? If they are you carrier, it's very incompetent that they're own systems don't work for them, but work find for other carriers.

Hope you get it fixed. It's a pretty convenient feature. If you are with Rogers, maybe you should think about switching. Just a thought.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

eric72 said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of malarky too me. But I do agree with the fact that they don't know anything. lol Rogers has had the iPhone for years, you'd think they would have figured this out by now. Curious, is Rogers your carrier or are they just your IP? If they are you carrier, it's very incompetent that they're own systems don't work for them, but work find for other carriers.
> 
> Hope you get it fixed. It's a pretty convenient feature. If you are with Rogers, maybe you should think about switching. Just a thought.


Rogers is my provider. Rogers does not control the Yahoo mail servers. That is just a service they subscribe to for their mail. As for switching... I got my iPhone in August so have over two years before I can switch without penalty. Hopefully the problem is fixed by then.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Hope you get this sorted because I'm having the same issue with my Rogers account on my iPhone. Not only will my imap account not push mail, it won't even fetch it. My email only downloads when I access the mailbox through Mail. Setting my account as a POP allows Mail to fetch, but I have no way to filter the spam emails I'm getting.


----------

